# Honey Glazed Snack Mix Recipe



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi Heather,Just been reading some of the recipes on your 'Eating for IBS' site and I have a question.I would really like to try the Honey Glazed Snack Mix recipe, but as I live in Australia, what is an equivalent of Rice and Corn Chex cereal? Are they like Corn Flakes or Rice Bubbles?Thanks, looking forward to trying some of your delicious recipes soon.P.S. Just wondering too, is it ok with most 'regular' recipes to replace the eggs with just egg whites? If so, do you need more to replace the lost volume of the yolk? And is it ok to substitute milk with rice or soy milk, and butter/margarine with canola oil?Hope that is not too many questions, but I have a lot of recipes that I love and don't make anymore because of the eggs/butter/milk.Thanks


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi there - You can absolutely make the Honey Glazed Snack Mix with whatever rice or corn (or oat) dry cereals you have available. It helps to have cereal pieces that are big enough to easily pick up with your fingers (so your Rice Bubbles, which in the US are Rice Krispies, are a bit tough). If you have Rice Krispix or Kix brands they'll work. In fact, I think Kelloggs Crispix is the same thing as Corn Chex cereals in the US. Cheerios will also work.For your other recipes, it will work really well for almost everything to substitute 2 egg whites for each whole egg called for (the amount of liquid will be the same), use canola oil for butter, and replace dairy milk with soy/rice substitutes. The only time this won't work is in recipes where solid shortening is crucial, like biscuits, scones, pie crusts, and drop cookies. For just about everything else you probably won't even notice a difference in taste.Hope this helps.Best,Heather


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi Again Heather,Thank you so much for the reply. I am totally psyched up now to try out all my fav recipes with the 'adjustments' suggested. Fortunately none of the ones I have in mind call for shortening.And yes, we do have Kellogs 'Crispix' cereal here in Aus too. They look like little 'pillows' of woven corn. I will get some ASAP and let you know what the result is.Thanks again, I am really looking forward to being able to add more variety to my diet.


----------

